# pecl-imagick fails to compile



## marforic (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi,
I'm running FreeBSD8.2:


```
FreeBSD myhost 8.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-PRERELEASE
#0: Tue Feb 15 15:41:38 CET 2011     root@myhost:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

And I'm trying to re-install graphics/pecl-imagick with the command: [cmd=]portupgrade -f pecl-imagick[/cmd]

It fails complaining about 
	
	



```
liblzma.la not found
```
 (as shown below). I find liblzma.a in: /usr/lib/liblzma.a.

Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


```
...
grep: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.la: No such file or directory
sed: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.la: No such file or directory
libtool: link: `/usr/local/lib/liblzma.la' is not a valid libtool archive
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/pecl-imagick/work/imagick-3.0.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/pecl-imagick.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20110220-87316-hlamzm-0 env
UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=pecl-imagick-3.0.1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=3.0.1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! graphics/pecl-imagick (pecl-imagick-3.0.1)    (new compiler error)
```


----------



## Queued (May 13, 2011)

*pecl-imagick*

This happened because archivers/xz is part of the base system, and ImageMagick was compiled when it was installed as a port.

The solution is fairly simple: recompile ImageMagick, then pecl-imagick will compile.


----------

